# 2007 New Pics 17'x25' Spiderweb



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Some of my 17'x25' $4.00 spiderweb and other stuff 
Pictures by cmk4425 - Photobucket


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome spider web!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That's one big web. I bet that was fun to make.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That is soooooo nice! So didja keep it together to put up next year or throw it out? How many manhours did it take?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice!

I like the picture of the fog as well... did you use a fog chiller?

If so, what's the setup?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hot Dam Hot


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes it sucked to make. I did keep it for next year and it took about 6 hours of knot tying to make it.:googly:


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a Chauvet 1250 and a tashcan chiller. I am still not covering the whole yard. I amtrying to talk the wife into another big fogger


Moon Dog said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I like the picture of the fog as well... did you use a fog chiller?
> 
> If so, what's the setup?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

How is the fog dispersed, cm? Is it just a trashbag or fan-shaped single port or do you have multiple exits? In the movies they use what is now known as the "Tube O' Death", they use a squirrel cage blower to pipe the fog/smoke through a 4" pipe with multiple holes in it so it disperses over an area. That PVC drain tile with the holes every foot or so would work good for that.

Oh BTW love the haunt! That giant web gives a lotta bang for the buck.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

It is just a wide piece of metal ductwork that comes out of the trashcan. I am really interested in the "Tube O' Death" idea. Do you have anymore info on it?


Revenant said:


> How is the fog dispersed, cm? Is it just a trashbag or fan-shaped single port or do you have multiple exits? In the movies they use what is now known as the "Tube O' Death", they use a squirrel cage blower to pipe the fog/smoke through a 4" pipe with multiple holes in it so it disperses over an area. That PVC drain tile with the holes every foot or so would work good for that.
> 
> Oh BTW love the haunt! That giant web gives a lotta bang for the buck.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! I really like the lanterns hanging along the eaves, and the monster in a coffin.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics!!!! That is one cool spider web. I love the laterns too.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

awsome stuff, i love the coffin and the web! great job


----------

